# Como apagar o registo?



## rijo (19 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Estive à procura no fórum e não encontrei qualquer opção que permita apagar o registo (username).


----------



## *Dave* (19 Out 2008 às 21:12)

Penso que a solução passa por enviar um e-mail à administração onde peça para se efectuar essa acção


----------

